# Kevin's FBE



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is the result of the block of FBE from Kevin. I said I was up for a challenge - but I had no idea. 
This was some of the punkiest wood I have ever turned. The second pics were with chisels straight off the sharpener. No worries though - a little shellac and a feather touch did the job.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2012)

Turned out really nice!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy cow I had no idea it was THAT punky. :yikes: 

But it's beautiful! And yes you had the stones AND the talent. Great job!


----------



## BarbS (Aug 8, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is the result of the block of FBE from Kevin. I said I was up for a challenge - but I had no idea.
> This was some of the punkiest wood I have ever turned. The second pics were with chisels straight off the sharpener. No worries though - a little shellac and a feather touch did the job.



Wow, you really had to work for that one! What a beautiful result. Nicely done!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow that came out great. Whats it sitting on in the pic?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

You did a great job with such a difficult piece!  That is definatly not from the same block I got from you Kevin. Colors don't match and the one I got from you was very wet and solid, no punk. So you may still have it's mate somewhere?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2012)

You're a better man that I am! Nicely done!

FWIW, if you ever run across another punky piece like this that you want to 'save', you can soak the roughout in diluted Elmer's glue for 24 hours then allow it to dry… Sort of a poor man's stabilization. I've had good luck doing it on really punky maple burl.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the result of the block of FBE from Kevin. I said I was up for a challenge - but I had no idea.
> ...



Thanks Roy - Only took it to about 3/8" That pith void landed right in the shoulder. I was afraid that section would "Blow out" if I went too thin. I coated in in Water Lox about 30 times. That will help fortify the wood. When its dry I may take i down more - but probably not


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Wow that came out great. Whats it sitting on in the pic?



The one with the black background? ...My kitchen counter
The one on the gorgeous piece of red eucalyptus? - top of a pallet of :ufw: from the rebuilds :wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

DKMD said:


> You're a better man that I am! Nicely done!
> 
> FWIW, if you ever run across another punky piece like this that you want to 'save', you can soak the roughout in diluted Elmer's glue for 24 hours then allow it to dry… Sort of a poor man's stabilization. I've had good luck doing it on really punky maple burl.



Wow - Thats an awesome tip ! You know I thought about emailing you to see if you had any ideas... should have trusted my first instinct 
I will remember that next time... what glue to water ratio?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

great job scott awsome peice duckman


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > You're a better man that I am! Nicely done!
> ...



I used a 50/50 mix and it seemed to work well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> You done good--nailed the shape for sure and finished out well. thats some of that soft dry pecky wood i was cussin. do you have a frog pond or gator pond??:hatsoff:



No Gators in these parts - thankfully - and the wife would kill me if I put in a frog pond... city girl ... :naughty:


----------

